# Общедоступные форумы > Общение >  вирт-смотр:Результаты экспертизы,кобели рабочий класс

## RexStaller

*Эксперт данного ринга №1*
*Эксперт классической советской школы,практика с 70-х,1-я категория по эспертизе и спорту в системе ДОСААФ,по образованию и профессии зоотехник,возглавляла племенную работу в клубе и в служебных питомниках. 
Позже по семейным обстоятельствам отошла от профессиональной кинологии,но овчарок любит и ценит до сих пор. 
Не принимает нынешнего свершившегося деления породы на "умных" и "красивых".* 

Пояснения эксперта для участников 
"Уважаемые участники,кто представил фото и видео своих собак. Экспертиза проведена исключительно на основании того,что представлено,с учетом 
возрастных особенностей собак, и их пола. Основная оценка статей собак,их конституции,мускулатуры,линии верха проводилась по видео,фотографии использовались для описания головы и некоторых деталей,которые трудно проследить в динамике. 
В связи с тем,что представлено множество животных совершенно разных типов,я постаралась провести экспертизу нейтрально,без привязки к типизации,т.е.выдвижении в лидеры собак конкретного внутрипородного типа. 
Кроме того,оценивание собак проведено согласно классическим канонам: оценку "отлично" могут получить собаки,которые имеют лишь отдельные недостатки(1-3). 
И последнее. Я надеюсь,что все понимают,что описание и оценка любого судьи,это лишь его личная,пропущенная через его практику и знания трактовка стандарта породы,и поэтому она будет всегда субъективна."

----------


## RexStaller

*Общая характеристика класса*

Довольно представительный класс,состоящий из 16 кобелей со стандартной шерстью 1 одного кобеля длинношерстного.Как и в старшем классе сук,представленные животные довольно разнотипные,относящиеся к разным популяциям.
_При отборе в лидирующую группу собак были выбраны критерии:
1.Стандартные размеры,костяк,общая гармоничность
2.Линии холка-спина-поясница должны быть цельными и правильными на разных аллюрах
(заметная холка в статике и на шаге,крепкая прямая спина,эластичная поясница)
3.Крепкие,сильные,правильного постава задние конечности со стандартными углами
4.Сбалансированность движений,желательно на нескольких аллюрах
5.Общее небольшое количество недостатков_
После просмотра видео оказалось,что в основе данным требованиям отвечает лишь маленькая часть представленного класса.Это собаки под номерами 6,16 ,5.
Это собаки стандартного роста с правильными углами,хорошей линией холки -спины-поясницы,и с параллельным поставом конечностей.По типу,костяку и голове мне привлекателен кобель номер 5,но данная собака не представлена на рыси(только шаг и галоп),и по развитию мускулатуры уступает первым двум кобелям. Кобель номер 6 в данном ринге является абсолютным лидером.
Все остальные кобели при определенных достоинствах имеют довольно большое количество недостатков(6-8),и отдать приоритет чему-либо было очень сложно.("Выбрать меньшее из зол")
Поэтому большинство в ринге получает описание и оценку очень хорошо без расстановки.
Из недостатков представленного поголовья отмечу почти поголовно коротковатый и скошенный круп,много собак уже на шаге с плоской холкой и в разной степени напряженной(сгорбленной) спиной.Так же немало собак имеют разболтанные,недостаточно продуктивные движения задней части(круп,конечности,включая подвывих наружу колена),сближенность скакательных суставов или недостаточно прочные связки.
Так же хочу отметить,что правильную голову-сильную,но без черт грубости и сырости,правильных линий,с хорошим обьемом черепа и морды,с темными глазами и корректными по форме,прочности и поставу ушами имеют лишь отдельные собаки.(6,13,5 и приближена к ним собака 14)
Отдельно хочу сказать про длинношестного кобеля(14).Эта собака уже имеет в своем экстерьере некоторые черты сверхтипизации(в строении задней части и линии верха),но при этом он имеет хорошую голову,цельный в движении шагом и рысью, и имеет много статей правильного строения.
Поэтому,при имеющихся недостатках,собака получила оценку "отлично".

----------


## RexStaller

*Описания собак*

*6.*

Породный,среднего роста,гармоничный,хорошо физически развитый,крепкий-сухой кобель правильного фоормата.Темно-зонарного окраса. Голова правильных линий и пропорций,очень хорошей пластики,с темными,чуть скругленными в разрезе глазами и прочными,правильно поставленными ушами.Хорошая длина и выход шеи,выраженная в статике и динамике холка,крепкая спина и поясница,несколько коротковат и скошен круп.Нормально развитая грудь,правильные углы передних и задних конечностей.Свободные движения,отлично сбалансирован на всех аллюрах.
*1-отлично*

*16.*

Породный,довольно крупный(выглядит на пределе стандартного роста),правильного формата,гармонично сложенный,зонарный кобель.Отлично физически развит и омускулен.Голова достаточно обьемная,с чуть затянутым переходом к морде,морда чуть легковата.Темные глаза,крепкие соразмерные уши.Правильный выход и хорошая длина шеи,хорошо выражена холка в статике и динамике,крепкие спина и поясница,правильного постава,чуть коротковатый круп.Отлично развитая грудь,правильные углы конечностей.Параллельный постав,свободные движения,отлично сбалансирован на разных аллюрах.
*2-отлично*

*5.*

Породный,среднего роста,правильного формата,отличного костяка,крепкого типа конституции кобель чепрачного окраса.Обьемная кобелиная голова правильных линий и пропорций,с достаточно темными глазами и корректным поставом ушей.Правильного выхода,чуть коротковатая шея,хорошо выражена холка с статике и динамике,крепкие спина и поясница,немного коротковатый,правильного наклона круп.Отлично развитая грудь,правильные углы передних и задних конечностей.Омускуленность должна быть больше для данного класса.Движения на шагу свободные,хорошо сбалансирован(на рыси не представлен).
*3-отлично*

----------


## RexStaller

*2.*

Породный,крупный(выглядит на пределе стандартного роста),чуть коротковатый в формате,костистый,крепкого типа конституции,в целом гармоничный кобель зонарного окраса.Голова  кобелиная,но выглядит немного мелковатой на фоне мощного корпуса.Хорошая черепная часть,чуть легковатая морда,темные глаза,крепкие соразмерные уши.Коротковатая,правильного выхода шея,достаточно выраженая холка,немного напряженная в движении спина,крепкая поясница,правильно наклона,коротковатый круп.Грудь отлично развита.Стандартная выраженность углов передних и задних конечностей.Небольшой размет(слегка некорректна одна конечность).На шагу и рыси сбалансирован,немного коротковат шаг.
*очень хорошо*

*9.*

Породный,среднего роста,коротковатый в формате,ярко окрашенный кобель крепкой сухой конституции.Голова в типе сложения,правильных линий,немного узковата черепная часть.Темные глаза,корректные уши.Правильный выход шеи,плосковатая в движении холка,заметно перенапряжена спина(горбится),эластичная поясница,коротковат и скошен круп.Достаточно развитая грудь,чуть прямоватое плечо,правильные углы задних конечностей.Параллельный постав,крепкие связки,на рыси сбалансирован.
*очень хорошо*

*4.*

Породный,довольно крупный(выглядит на пределе стандартного роста),полноформатный,крепкой сухой конституции кобель чепрачного окраса.Для своего класса несколько элегантен.Голова в типе сложения,достаточного обьема,чуть легковата морда.Темные глаза,крепкие,правильного постава уши с чуть закругленными концами.Нормальная длина и выход шеи,в статике холка достаточно выражена,в движении плосковата,крепкая,немного напряженная в движении спина,эластичная поясница,достаточно длинный правильного положения круп.Грудь нормальной глубины,немного узковата.Правильные углы конечностей,свободные движения,сбалансирован.
*очень хорошо*

----------


## RexStaller

*12.*

Породный,крупный(выглядит превышающим стандартный рост),правильного формата,крепкой сухой конституции кобель чепрачного окраса.Голова в типе сложения,с благородным выражением,правильных линий,с чуть легковатой мордой.Черепная часть головы должна быть шире.Темные глаза,корректные уши.Хорошая длина и выход шеи,холка выражена в статике и динамике,крепкие спина и поясница,спину чуть напрягает на ходу.Хорошей длины  и нормального положения круп.Хорошо развитая грудь,правильные углы передних конечностей,чуть излишне наклонена пясть.Углы задних конечностей излишне выраженые,саблит,в целом связки задней части слабоваты.В движении сбалансирован.
*очень хорошо*

*13.*

Породный,крупный(выглядит выше стандартного роста),чуть коротковатый в формате,крепкой сухой конституции кобель, зонарного окраса. Обьемная голова правильных линий и пропорций,с темными глазами и корректными ушами.Правильного выхода шея,хорошо выражена холка в статике и динамике,крепкая спина,крепкая чуть длинноватая поясница,коротковат и скошен круп.Нормально развитая грудь,прямоватое плечо,хорошо выражены углы задних конечностей.Хороший баланс на шагу и рыси,коротковат шаг.
*очень хорошо*

*1.*

Породный,довольно крупный(выглядит на пределе стандартного роста),правильного формата,крепкой сухой конституции кобель зонарного окраса. Голова достаточно обьемная,с кругловатыми и светловатыми глазами.Корректные соразмерные уши.Правильный выход и хорошая длина шеи,в статике холка достаточно выражена,в движении плосковатая.Крепкая,чуть напряженная спина,эластичная длинноватая поясница,коротковатый правильного полжения круп.Достаточно развитая грудь,правильные углы передних и задних конечностей.В движении достаточно  сбалансирован.
*очень хорошо*

----------


## RexStaller

*3.*

Породный,крупный(выглядит превышающим стандартный рост),коротковатый в формате,крепкой сухой конституции кобель темно-зонарного окраса.Голова в типе сложения,соразмерна корпусу,простоватая,со сглаженным переходом и длинноватой мордой.Очень темные глаза,крепкие соразмерные уши.Правильный выход и хорошая длина шеи,отлично выражена холка с статике и динамике,крепкие спина и поясница,коротковат и скошен круп.Нормально развитая грудь,прямоватое плечо,правильные углы задних конечностей.В движении сблалансирован.
*очень хорошо*

*8.*

Породный,среднего роста,правильного формата,крепкой конституции,выразительный кобель темно-зонарного окраса.Голова в типе сложения,чуть легковата морда.Темные глаза,корректные уши.Правильно выхода,немного коротковатая шея,плосковватая холка,несколько напряженная в движении спина,длинноватая поясница,коротковат и скошен круп.Отлично развитая грудьДостаточные углы конечностей,несколько коротковатые предплечья и пясти. Оценить баланс движений на рыси нет возможности(собака представлена в основном на галопе)
*очень хорошо*

*11.*

Породный,среднего роста,правильного формата,отлично физически развитый кобель черного окраса.Крепкой сухой конституции,с хорошей мускулатурой.Голова обьемная,несколько скуластая,с достаточно темными,кругловатыми в разрезе глазами.Уши широковато поставлены,одно ухо чуть мягчит в движении.Правильный выход и нормальная длина шеи,плосковата холка,напрягает (горбит)в движении спину,эластичная  длинноватая поясница,коротковат и скошен круп.Хорошо развитая грудь,правильные углы передних и задних конечностей.Пясти выглядят излишне наклонными.Движения свободные,постав параллельный,в движении достаточно сбалансирован.
*очень хорошо*

----------


## RexStaller

*15.*

Породный,довольно крупный(выглядит на пределе стандартного роста),правильного формата,крепкой конституции чепрачный кобель.Голова в типе сложения,с несколько сыроватыми губами и светловатыми глазами.Корректные уши,правильный выход шеи,нормально выражена холка,крепкая,в движении чуть напряженная спина,эластичная поясница,коротковат и излишне наклонен круп.Хорошо развитая грудь.Правильные углы передних и задних конечностей.В движении  сближает скакательные суставы,движения задней части несколько разболтанные(немного подвыворачивает колено).На рыси достаточно сбалансирован.
*очень хорошо*

*10.*

Породный,крупный(выглядит на пределе стандартного роста),коротковатый в формате,крепкого типа конституции кобель черного окраса.Голова в типе сложения,крепкая,чуть легковата морда.Темные глаза,соразмерные корректные уши.Правильный выход шеи,холка выражена в статике и динамике,крепкие спина и поясница,коротковат и скошен круп.Отлично развитая грудь,правильные углы передних и задних конечностей. В движении немного сближает скакательные суставы,подвыворачивает наружу бедро,движения задней части заметно разболтанные.
*очень хорошо*

*7.*

Породный,среднего роста,правильного формата,крепкой сухой конституции,чуть легковатый в костяке кобель черного окраса.Голова в типе сложения,достаточно обьемная,с темными глазами и чуть мягковатыми в движении ушами.Достаточно выраженная холка,крепкая спина,длинноватая поясница,коротковат и скошен круп.Грудная достаточно развитая.
Правильные углы конечностей,излишне наклонны пясти,заметно слабоватые связки пясти и плюсны,сближает скакательные суставы.,в целом движения задней части несколько разболтанные.
*очень хорошо*

----------


## RexStaller

*17.*

Типичный,выше среднего роста,легковатый для данного класса,немного коротковатого формата кобель крепкой сухой конституции.Зонарного окраса.Голова в типе сложения,достаточно обьемная,со светловатыми и кругловатыми глазами.Достаточно корректные прочные уши.Плосковатая холка,несколько напряженная в движении спина,пружинистая поясница,коротковат и скошен круп.Грудь достаточной глубины,плосковатая.Прямоватое плечо,сильно выраженный размет(особенно одна конечность),свободные локти.Правильные углы задних конечностей. Продуктивность движений на шаге и рыси оценить невозможно,т.к.на видео собака двигается неестественно,подстраиваясь под требования дрессировщика.
*хорошо*

*немецкая овчарка длинношерстная*

*14.*

Породный,выше среднего роста,правильного формата,гармоничный в целом,ярко окрашенный кобель крепкой конституции.Чепрачного окраса.Обьемная кобелиная голова с темными глазами и корректным поставом ушей.Чуть сыроватые губы.Правильного постава шея,достаточно выраженая  холка,крепкая,чуть напряженная в движении спина,эластичная поясница,хорошей длины и правильного наклона круп.Хорошо развитая грудь,правильные углы передних и задних конечностей.В движении чуть саблит,узковат постав.Хорошо сбалансированы движения на шаге и рыси.
*отлично*

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

по своему отпишусь. № 3. Со всем согласна почти. Только с тем, что короткий в формате -- нет. Хотя, может я по-другому вижу свою собаку, мне кажется, что он длинный))) По росту -- на пределе. Я -- маленькая, 158 см. Со мной все собаки смотрятся крупными. Особенно кобели.

----------


## RexStaller

Тань,рост я думаю судьи определяют визуально.Я бы тоже сказала что в нем 66-67 см навскидку.А на самом деле всегда мерять надо,чтобы точно сказать.Иногда промеры удивляют)
А по формату-я помню твое видео,он правда выглядит там(и на этой фотке тоже) коротковатым.Может,потому что голову вверх тянет и чуть гарцует.Это его визуально делает выше и укорачивает.

По Хасо описанию я кстати тоже согласна. И глаза у него правда круглые,не совсем конечно,но на фоне других моих собак он круглоглазый.Ну по другим недостаткам тоже.

----------


## Irka

я тоже по своему описанию со многим в целом согласна и с 1м и со 2м судьей, кроме некоторых деталей, но это ерунда. И с оценкой одного судьи - хорем  :Ag:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Так я не спорю, конечно, человек описывает так, как видит.

----------


## Tatjana

Хочу обратить внимание на собаку под номером 7. В стойке очень многие, у кого глаз уже "замылен" на картинку шоу, подумают, что не хватает длины бедра, да и вообще углов ЗК. Но гляньте его на видео. Я бы сказала даже, что углы сочленений излишние. Это очень принципиальный вопрос! В стойке судьи разучились видеть правильные углы.

----------


## RexStaller

Собака номер 7 в жизни имеет максимально допустимую заугленность,по мне,т.к тоже их "много".Просто в стойке собака подалась вперед,сместив центр тяжести и выпрямив задние углы.На самом деле скажу так: для более менее обьективной оценки по фото надо иметь этих фоток в свободном состоянии штук 10.
Видео,по-любому,дает гораздо точное представление об экстерьере собаки.

Кстати,в ближайшее время поступит описание старшего класса от другого эксперта,будем сравнивать:)

Да,и еще про собаку номер 14. На мой взгляд,выложили ооочень  неудачное фото,я ради интереса глянула его видео. На видео он намного приятнее,честное слово)

----------


## tigris60

Спасибо эксперту за время, которое он уделил всем нашим питомцам. Хорошие, профессиональные описания. Единственное, заметила, что у некоторых собак было отмечено в описании  - легковатая морда. Если не сложно, можно "расшифровочку" (без претензий)? Просто интересно, каждый эксперт вкладывает в это понятие свои предпочтения. 
Спасибо за описание собаки под № 16, очень приятно   
Рост у него в стандарте, соглашусь с Татьяной Кудряшовой, с  невысоким владельцем (мой рост 1.54), собака всегда выглядит крупнее, особенно кобель)))

----------


## RexStaller

Про "легковатую морду". Я за эксперта точно ответить не могу,но могу предположить,что она имеет в виду под данным определением.Возможно,то,что сама морда и нижняя челюсть должны быть более широкими,или более глубокими,т.е.более наполненными.

----------


## Tatjana

> Про "легковатую морду". Я за эксперта точно ответить не могу,но могу предположить,что она имеет в виду под данным определением.Возможно,то,что сама морда и нижняя челюсть должны быть более широкими,или более глубокими,т.е.более наполненными.


Я не конкретно, а просто обобщаю свою точку зрения: наблюдаю серьёзную тенденцию у собак шоу разведения в недостаточности развития нижней челюсти. Это проглядывается и на нашем смотре.

----------


## tigris60

:Ad: Что-то инет у меня "хулиганит"))




> Про "легковатую морду". Я за эксперта точно ответить не могу,но могу предположить,что она имеет в виду под данным определением.Возможно,то,что сама морда и нижняя челюсть должны быть более широкими,или более глубокими,т.е.более наполненными.


Спасибо, т.е. предполагается -  в целом наполненность морды и ширина нижней челюсти. Мордахи "наполняются" с возрастом, а вот с н.ч. - да, какая есть , такая и будет)




> Я не конкретно, а просто обобщаю свою точку зрения: наблюдаю серьёзную тенденцию у собак шоу разведения в недостаточности развития нижней челюсти. Это проглядывается и на нашем смотре.


Татьяна, а как вы думаете, откуда  такая проблема у собак шоу-линий?

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Татьяна, а как вы думаете, откуда  такая проблема у собак шоу-линий?


Я хоть и не та Татьяна, но мое мнение такое -- поскольку в разведение идут собаки, хватка которых никоим образом не влияет на участие в разведении, отбор по этому признаку не производится, природа сделала свои выводы и за ненадобностью уменьшила силу челюсти. Ну это так по=простому, как говорится.

----------


## Tatjana

> Что-то инет у меня "хулиганит"))
> 
> 
> 
> Спасибо, т.е. предполагается -  в целом наполненность морды и ширина нижней челюсти. Мордахи "наполняются" с возрастом, а вот с н.ч. - да, какая есть , такая и будет)
> 
> 
> Татьяна, а как вы думаете, откуда  такая проблема у собак шоу-линий?


Я не знаю.

----------


## RexStaller

Пришло описание на данный класс ещё от одного эксперта,я его публикую,и можно будет подводить итоги среди кобелей.

Итак,*судья данного ринга №2* 

*Действующий эксперт РКФ по экстерьеру,судейская практика более 20 лет,владелец питомника немецких овчарок,заводчик.*

----------


## RexStaller

*12.*

Очень типичный,большой,высокопередый,гармоничный кобель,с выразительной головой,правильными линиями верха и низа.Он имеет хорошо оформленную грудную клетку,хорошие углы передних и очень хорошие углы задних конечностей.Немного мягковатые пясти не портят общего впечатления.Демонстрирует свободные размашистые движения.
*1-отлично* 50+3

*9.*

Очень типичный,среднерослый,выразительный,яркоокрашенный кобель.Высокопередый. Стильная голова с отличной маской излучает энергию и внимание.Линия верха цельная ,с немного коротковатым крупом.Хорошо оформлена грудь,но чуть коротковата грудная кость.Длинные плечо и лопатка,образуют немного спрямленный угол,задние конечности имеют гармоничные углы.Собака показывает динамичные продуктивные движения.
*2-отлично* 50+2

*15.*

Хорошего типа,крупный,яркий,мужественный кобель.У него наполненная голова с чуть светловатыми глазами,отличная холка,в целом гармоничная линия верха с немного коротковатым крупом.Правильно оформленая линия низа.Хорошие углы передних и задних конечностей позволяют собаке  показывать продуктивные движения.
*3-отлично* 50+1

----------


## RexStaller

*2.*

Очень типичный,мужественный,наполненный выражения серый кобель.Выразительная голова,гармоничная линия верха и  линия низа.Немного коротковатая шея,и круп  тоже должен быть длиннее.Мощная грудь с хорошим форбрустом.В целом правильные углы и достаточная длина беговых костей,но толчок  и вымах должен быть несколько продуктивнее.
*1-очень хорошо* 45

*5.*

Типичный,сильный,мужественный кобель .Он имеет объемную,полную выражения голову,немного коротковатую шею,Линия верха достаточно правильная,но спина должна быть более крепкой.Коротковат круп.Хорошие пропорции груди,в целом правильные углы конечностей,но плечо коротковатое.Двигается свободно.
*2-очень хорошо* 45

*16.*

Типичный.хорошего выражения серый кобель.У него немного легковатая голова с затянутым стопом.Линия верха смотрится достаточно гармонияно,но круп должен быть более длинным.Хорошие пропорции груди,Немного прямоватое и чуть коротковатое плечо,задние конечности образуют достаточные углы.Двигается свободно,но вымах должен быть более продуктивным.
*3-очень хорошо*. 45

----------


## RexStaller

*4.*

Крупный,тяготеет к элегантности.У него достаточно выразительная голова с несколько слабоватой нижней челюстью.Гармоничная линия верха и линия нихза.Ребро немного плосковатое.Плечо должно быть длиннее.В целом гармоничные углы конечностей.Свободные движения должны иметь более наполненный шаг.
*4-очень хорошо* 45

*6.*

Маленький,немного легковатый,но в целом довольно ладный кобель серого окраса.Голова достаточного наполнения,с приятным выражением.Линия верха несколько горизонтальна с укороченным скошенным крупом.Углы конечностей правильные,но плечо должно быть более длинным.Движения продуктивные,с несколько ограниченным вымахом.
*5-очень хорошо* 45

*1.*

Крупный,умеренно костистый серый кобель.Голова должна быть при хорошем обьеме более выразительной,круглые светловатые глаза.Линия верха с достаточной холкой,длинноватой поясницей и коротковатым крупом.Грудная кость должна быть длиннее.Конечности образуют только достаточные углы.Двигается свободно,но со слабоватым толчком.
*6-очень хорошо* 45

*10.*

Большой,мощный,укороченный по формату черный кобель.Массивная голова.Достаточная холка,несколько горизонтальная линия верха с чуть мягковатой спиной  и коротким и скошенным крупом.Мощная грудь.Правильные углы конечностей,но несколько недостает вымаха и силы толчка.
*7-очень хорошо* 45

----------


## RexStaller

*13.*

Крупный,светловатый кобель серого окраса.Очень хорошего обьема голова,которой не хватает прокрашенности маски.Линия верха горизонтальная с коротковатым скошенным крупом.Собака несколько высоконогая.Передние конечности имеют несколько выпрямленные углы и коротковатое плечо,задние-нормальной заугленности.Двигается свободно,но недостаточен вымах и слабоват толчок,недостает длины шага.
*1-хорошо* 35

*8.*

Небольшой,довольно типичный,приземистый темно-серый кобель.Голова мужественная.Шея укорочена.Невыраженая холка,удлиненная поясница и короткий круп.Передние конечности имеют достаточные углы,но плечо коротко,как и предплечье.В задних коротковатое бедро.
*2-хорошо* 35

*3.*


Крупный,почти квадратный,несколько вздернут на ногах.Совершенно невыразительная голова обтекаемых форм со сглаженным переходом,длинной мордой и раскосыми глазами.Выраженная холка,прямая спина,поясница плоская,круп короток и скошен.В передних прямоватое плечо.Грудь развита.Задние конечности с хорошими углами.Двигается свободно,ограничен вымах.
*3-хорошо* 35

----------


## RexStaller

*11.*

Некрупный,чуть легковатый кобель черного окраса.Голова скуластая с круглыми по форме глазами.Уши поставлены широко и мягкие в движении.Невыражена холка,удлиненная поясница и короткий скошенный круп.Углы конечностей достаточно правильные,но пясть мягчит,в движении собака падает на перед,не хватает силы толчка.
*4-хорошо* 35

*7.*

Некрупный,легковатый.Недостаточно выражен половой диморфизм.Растянутого формата.Голова соразмерна корпусу,уши мягчат.Мягкая спина,длинная поясница,укорочен круп.Конечности с выраженными углами,но лопатка коротковатая.
*5-хорошо* 35

*17.*

Простоватый,несколько облегченный кобель серого окраса.Голова нормального объема,глаза круглые.Холка недостаточно выражена.Круп укорочен.Выпрямленное плечо и сильный размет не дают собаке демонстрировать продуктивные движения передних конечностей.Задние выражены достаточно.
*6-хорошо* 35

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Крупный,почти квадратный,несколько вздернут на ногах.Совершенно невыразительная голова обтекаемых форм со сглаженным переходом,длинной мордой и раскосыми глазами.Выраженная холка,прямая спина,поясница плоская,круп короток и скошен.В передних прямоватое плечо.Грудь развита.Задние конечности с хорошими углами.Двигается свободно,ограничен вымах.
> *3-хорошо* 35


Клево. Особо мне понравилось про холку, спину и поясницу -- идеал :Af: , как будто с описания в стандарте списано --  Линия верха пролегает от шеи через высокую длинную холку и через прямую спину до слегка ниспадающего крупа без видимых прерываний. Спина умеренно длинная, прочная, крепкая и хорошо омускуленная. Поясница широкая, короткая хорошо омускуленная. 
Ну голова да, подкачала, согласна, глаза вроде как надо --Средней величины, миндалевидные, посажены в слегка косом разрезе, не выпуклые. 
В общем, с описанием согласна. Кроме того, что собак квадратный. Видимо, фото искажает.

----------


## tigris60

Вот посмотрела и проанализировала  описания обоих экспертов.
Признаюсь, описание первого эксперта  мне показалось более вдумчивым и рациональным, т.к. собаки оценивались не только по внешнему виду (фото) - эксперт смотрел видео (функциональность движений (толчок, вымах, сила, крепость  и т.д.), ну на столько, на сколько  видео могло предоставить эту информацию. В описаниях  на самом деле чувствовалась  классическая  советская школа (когда собака оценивалась в целом по  экстерьеру и функциональности) + зоотехник - это тоже сразу видно.
Так же полностью солидарна с экспертом  *Не принимает нынешнего свершившегося деления породы на "умных" и "красивых".* 

Что-то мне внутренне "чутье" подсказывает, что второй  эксперт занимается именно шоу-разведением))) и в оценке собак отдает  предпочтение  тем экспонентам, которые отвечают его приоритетам данного направления. Однозначно, это его право и оспаривать его никто не собирается. Спасибо эксперту, что провел экспертизу представленных собак и высказал свое мнение.
Но, думаю личные мнения форумчан на этом ресурсе так же не возбраняются))) Во многих моментах я не согласна с оценками  некоторых собак. Считаю, что они занижены, а у некоторых завышены и   описание не совпадает с  действительностью (если смотреть видео) - у нас же вирт-смотр, если я правильно поняла, т.е. движение и все, что "живьем" в экстерьере представленных животных  можно посмотреть на видео. Чтобы не быть голословной , так, навскидку : 
Кобель №15.- Хорошие углы передних и задних конечностей *позволяют собаке  показывать продуктивные движения.**3-отлично* 
Если это так, то - нонсенс. На видео все с точностью до наоборот.
Кобель № 13 - высоконогий, в каком месте?)), слабоватый толчок - на видео наоборот, даже очень вполне хорошие естественные движения.
Кобель № 16 - легковатая голова - это видно на представленном фото? 
Ну а если так))) просто ракурс другой.



Полностью согласна с RexStaller, чтобы оценить собаку по фото. их нужно выложить не менее десятка, а если проводить оценку в целом, то еще и правильно снимать видео (владельцам) , а экспертам не игнорировать   то, как собаки себя демонстрируют в движении.

----------

